# ryder cup



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear Amercia lost the rider cup today .Better luck next time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ride who?
I have to take my cup off, when I ride her.
:smt083


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought Ryder was a company that leases vehicles. You know, they have big yellow cargo trucks.....I thought. Am I missing something? Most of us don't know what that is mate. But whatever, maybe we'll remember where we put it pretty soon.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And to think that it all started with golf! :anim_lol:


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

ScottChapin said:


> I thought Ryder was a company that leases vehicles. You know, they have big yellow cargo trucks.....I thought. Am I missing something? Most of us don't know what that is mate. But whatever, maybe we'll remember where we put it pretty soon.


My fault i thought Americans were into their golf. (You know america against europe) Even tiger woods to was there . And we all know busy he has been lately. Best thing a ULSTER man played the winning shot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Into golf..."
Hey, *manta*, I live on the edge of a golf course. It provides me with endless entertainment.
I have a good friend who plays the game. He gets in at least one round, each and every day. It's like a Zen thing to him. It has to be, because he's lousy at it.
Although golf is a game that requires concentration and a great deal of skill, and mandates constant practice, I see little use in it (other than providing me with entertainment, that is). When I see the physical contortions players go through, as they address and hit the ball, and the silly costumes they wear, I am reminded of Wilde's comment on fox hunting (suitably modified): "The unspeakable in pursuit of the [unhittable]."


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Into golf..."
> Hey, *manta*, I live on the edge of a golf course. It provides me with endless entertainment.
> I have a good friend who plays the game. He gets in at least one round, each and every day. It's like a Zen thing to him. It has to be, because he's lousy at it.
> Although golf is a game that requires concentration and a great deal of skill, and mandates constant practice, I see little use in it (other than providing me with entertainment, that is). When I see the physical contortions players go through, as they address and hit the ball, and the silly costumes they wear, I am reminded of Wilde's comment on fox hunting (suitably modified): "The unspeakable in pursuit of the [unhittable]."


Hi. Steve not realy into golf myself . Just good to beat the americans at something. - edited as requested - keeps everyone happy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...As long as it isn't punctuation or spelling, that is.
:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

Hey, *manta*, do you know why it's called "golf"?
It's because all of the other four-letter words were already taken.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

You must have seen this, but if you haven't, its worth a look. The best description of the game since Sam Clemens:


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

manta said:


> My fault i thought Americans were into their golf. (You know america against europe) Even tiger woods to was there . And we all know busy he has been lately. Best thing a ULSTER man played the winning shot.


I was just kidding around. Golf is big here in Georgia with the Masters and all. It's just not my bailey wick. Congratuations to our mates across the pond.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Who cares if the guy who hit the winning shot has an ulcer, don't all Golfers?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

manta said:


> My fault i thought Americans were into their golf.


Of course, many Americans are into golf, we even make movies about it, haven't you seen Happy Gilmore...


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Who cares if the guy who hit the winning shot has an ulcer, don't all Golfers?


Very good . I see what you did there . Nice to see that you have a sense of humour. How are things in powa? Now look what you've done - you have got me at it too.


----------

